# Websit for Maadi Sporting Club



## BusyNina

Hi everyone

My family and I are moving to Cairo soon and would like to get information on sporting/golf clubs. There is a bit of information around, but I would really like a link to Maadi Sporting Club. I've searched everywhere without success. Does one exist?

Many thanks in advance
Nina


----------



## NZCowboy

BusyNina said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My family and I are moving to Cairo soon and would like to get information on sporting/golf clubs. There is a bit of information around, but I would really like a link to Maadi Sporting Club. I've searched everywhere without success. Does one exist?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Nina


I am guessing you are looking for
Maadi Sporting Club & Yacht 
Rd. 77
Maadi, Cairo
Tel: 02-23802066, 02-23585693 
I don't know much about it. I can't find a website for it either.

If you are looking for a golf club, I would recommend Dreamland Golf Course, a number of expats play out there. 
Dream Land Club for Golf
El Wahat Rd.
Landmark: Inside Dream Land
6th Of October, Giza
Tel: 02-38553164 
Dreamland Golf Official Website


----------



## Sonrisa

Maadi Sporting Club. I was a memeber last year. The pools are ok, but I felt that the area around the pool was not being cleaned regularly. 

The whole place just feel dirty. If you are a woman, you'll be stared at when swimming in the olympic pool. Maadi club is not popular among most expats. 

They playgrounds, if you have children, aren't that bad. It was renovated last year.It is however very very crowded during the weekeds, specially evenings. 
The page is under constructions, so it says. Has been like that for a very long time. 

There are no golf facilities. I would recomend Katamey for that . Lots of expats go there.

Hope that helps


----------



## BusyNina

Thanks Izzie, that's very useful.


----------



## cairo

i would reccomend wadi degla club
1500 usd family


----------



## Sonrisa

Hello Cairo,

I'd like to thank you about you mentioning Waadi Degla... I paid them a visit last week and was really impressed! I suspect that there's been a change in managment because last time I visited ( two years ago or so) everything was looking so run down : old bicycles everywhere, dirty, playgounds falling apart , bad and slow service etc...

But now it looks a lot better, so I paid (gasp) US 800 for six months membership and will register my kids for some of the sport activities. The swimming accademy staff were really helpful and informative.


----------

